
Ask HN: Where do you responsibly host your personal/small-biz email? - Arubis
After a number of years with Google Apps for Your Domain (which you can&#x27;t sign up for free for anymore, anyway), I&#x27;m beginning to both worry that AfyD&#x27;s free service tier won&#x27;t last, and that Google doesn&#x27;t necessarily have my best interests in mind (in part because I&#x27;m not paying them).<p>Previously, fastmail has crossed my radar as a potential host that would have the proper balance of technical competence and valuing user privacy&#x2F;security, but that&#x27;s really all that comes to mind. I&#x27;d prefer not to self-host; keeping my main contact avenue functional should be a decision, not a project.<p>Any suggestions?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
tyingq
Assuming you want both a web ui, as well as the option to run your own client,
SMTP relay, etc:

Yandex Email for Domains (free):
[https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/](https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/)

Zoho Mail (free and paid plans) [https://www.zoho.com/mail/zohomail-
pricing.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/zohomail-pricing.html)

Exchange Online ($4/user/month) [https://products.office.com/en-
us/exchange/exchange-online](https://products.office.com/en-
us/exchange/exchange-online)

As for "valuing user privacy/security", that's pretty hard to gauge. Depends
on the context I suppose. Yandex seems unlikely to care about an FBI warrant
:)

------
dangrossman
Rackspace Mail is the leader in this category, with 3 million paid mailboxes.
They offer webmail/IMAP/POP/Mobile/Exchange hosting, a 100% availability SLA,
and 24x7x365 live chat/phone/email support.

Pricing starts at $2/mailbox/month, but there's a $10/month billing minimum.
$10/month is more than reasonable for a small business to spend on e-mail
hosting, IMO.

[https://www.rackspace.com/email-hosting](https://www.rackspace.com/email-
hosting)

------
nickysielicki
I run my own mailserver on a $5 debian Digital Ocean node. The only problem I
have run into is that DO blocks outgoing SMTP on IPv6, and in spite of
complaints it doesn't seem like they intend to ever change that. (You can
easily mitigate this by disabling IPv6. But I want to use IPv6, so I'm in the
process of switching over to Ramnode.)

If you also want to run a ZNC host or personal webserver, it's a pretty good
deal.

Your concerns about self-hosting are fair, but I would encourage you to take a
leap of faith and do it anyway. Exim doesn't require any maintenance-- if you
get it setup right in the beginning, you'll never have to touch it again.

~~~
tyingq
Running your own mail server certainly has advantages. But, it is typically
more than just Exim. You'll need to install something for IMAP access. Or, if
you want web mail, something for that. And, even if not right away,
eventually, something to deal with spam...it will come soon enough. Also,
those pieces tend to require other pieces (backing database engines, etc).

Similarly, you have to read up on things like domainkeys, spf, IPV6, MX
records, PTR records, firewalls, etc...then implement them.

------
tga
I've recently started using [http://mailbox.org](http://mailbox.org).

It's hosted in Germany by what seems to be a reasonably serious company, and
running [https://www.open-xchange.com/](https://www.open-xchange.com/) for the
web UI (mail, calendar, basic docs).

------
d2xdy2
I have been using Zoho Mail for years without much issue. They do have
occasional outages, which can be frustrating, but they're generally alright
for what I'm doing.

------
kelt
Fastmail too as many has pointed out, pretty quick response for help issues.

A little plus point, paid more in advance to get the discount.

I'm a happy user.

